
Zimoun's Sound Sculptures & Installations - gulbrandr
http://vimeo.com/7235817
======
gulbrandr
More info about his works: <http://www.zimoun.net/works.html>

My favorite: [http://www.zimoun.net/24-sound-contributions-in-an-
automat.h...](http://www.zimoun.net/24-sound-contributions-in-an-automat.html)

